# Anyone had their wedges ground/ported?



## Diesel (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm getting ready to send off my wedges to Nomad Golf WRX to have them ported, have new square groves cut, and have them get a tour grind. 

I've gone through a lot of wedges (Callaway forged: 54* 60*, Nike SV: 52*|10 56*|10 60*|10, Cobra by Rodgers: 56* 60*) and never really liked any of them. Decided to step up and buy Vokey's in 250.08 and 254.14 oil can and a SM60.08 in satin chrome. Love them. Know that I'm going to stick with them. Figure why not give them a extra touch.

Wondering if anyone here has had this done before, and your resultes. I'm not expecting it to turn me into Pelz, but would like to know if you feel it was worth it.

thanks


----------



## JPsuff (Jan 9, 2007)

.


I do my own grinding and weighting.

I buy a wedge, then I spend some time grinding the bounce down to what I feel comfortable with. Sometimes, I like a wedge "as is", but that's rare. I like a generally rounded bounce so I do that first, then I like to grind a bit more towards the heel so that the club will lie flatter with the face open.

I also like a heavy wedge, so I don't drill them that often.

As far as grooves go, I just keep them clean and that's about it. Grooves have nothing to do with spin so all of this groove sharpening stuff that people talk about is basically nonsense.

In fact, the USGA actually proved that on full swings, sharp-edged grooves, (which are illegal, by the way), actually *decreased* the spin on the ball because they "bit" into the soft cover and "hung on" to the ball reducing the effect of loft and thus reducing spin.


You mentioned getting a "Tour Grind". What exactly is that? Does it involve the face? The bounce? I'm not familiar with that term.





-JP


----------



## Diesel (Jan 15, 2007)

"GTO" grind


> consists of a 3 degree toe roll, a 7 degree heel roll, and a 2 degree trailing edge roll


thanks


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Interesting concept, but I can't imagine some manufacturer doesn't already produce a wedge with the features you are having custom made. I could be wrong...

I recently got a couple Callaway wedges and the choice of specs I had bordered on confusing. It would have been easy to get paralysis by analysis, but the pro I have been going to for lessons expressed his opoinion of what would be good for me and I just went with it.


----------

